# Hot Ditch?



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am planning on heading to the hot dicth sometime this week. I have never been there, but wanted to take the yak out again since the snow is finally off my seat. What are they catching there this time of year?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Permit53 said:


> I am planning on heading to the hot dicth sometime this week. I have never been there, but wanted to take the yak out again since the snow is finally off my seat. What are they catching there this time of year?


Lots of people for a small amount of trout and pups.Have at it and make sure not to release any.


----------



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Blakester, 
I will most likley be out there tomorrow to give it a try.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I wouldn't say a small amount of pups.....


----------



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

justfishin you are right. i went out on tuesday and forgot my waders and gloves but being as stupid as i was 15 years ago i figured i would just go out anyway. Well i launched from the chesapeake yachts rampa and headed towards the bridge in which i drifted the entire bridge in my kayak. By the time i ended my first drift i realized i had two hands and a buttox. The only reason i forgot was the simple fact that they were frozen! i battled the wind on my way back and regreated ever forgetting my gear. Well i did see two other boats out there and the man in the bass boat who every you are... was killing the puppy drum. while being out there for 1 hour i watched you pull up at least 7 nice fish! good for you i will come prepared next time.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah Alex is back in town ! He's got them dialed in thats for sure. Alot of people fish with lures out there and do well but I do good with fresh cut mullet. and throw lures while i'm soaking bait.Sorry to hear about your gear and I bet you were freezing ! Going out there about 2pm today but I wish this damn wind would lay down for once.I fished monday and caught 16 pups with the biggest being 26" ( from a boat ) Good luck when you get back out there.


----------



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

oh i will be back out there just need my gear. i was also fishign with cut mullet and belly strips, but my focus was on my fingers and butt not the fish... lesson learned the hard way. Good luck to you today


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

justfishin said:


> I wouldn't say a small amount of pups.....


If its less than 100 a day that would be a small amount. Sorry.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

blakester said:


> If its less than 100 a day that would be a small amount. Sorry.


Around 60 yesterday in 3 hours > Plain boring .... Lol Now if I fished all day ?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Time is not justification for catching only 60 which is still less than 100. Sorry.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

No pissing contest for me. Thanks anyways . Have a good day and hope you get 101 next time....


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

justfishin said:


> No pissing contest for me. Thanks anyways . Have a good day and hope you get 101 next time....


Well gosh no pissin for me either, Just remember every post thats made about this place is 40 more new "Friends" you will obtain. If I dont ever catch a trout or pup again it makes no difference to me I,M SATISFIED. However I would like to take my charters out without seein a 100 of my new "FRIENDS". Whatever.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

blakester said:


> Well gosh no pissin for me either, Just remember every post thats made about this place is 40 more new "Friends" you will obtain. If I dont ever catch a trout or pup again it makes no difference to me I,M SATISFIED. However I would like to take my charters out without seein a 100 of my new "FRIENDS". Whatever.


I was merely trying to tell a fellow fisherman there was a good pup bite down there I didn't mean any harm. I got bashed on another bored for posting a ditch report in Dec. and haven't posted one since. My question is tidalfish has alot of traffic on it and there's 2 threads on you and your friends trout report from yesterday ? Are you mad at him ? I'm glad you guys caught some nice fish yesterday and I posted a "postive" comment on that site to reflect so. I'm going to leave my ditch talk to Pm's because it's not worth it.Sorry if I caused any problems. Dan


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

justfishin said:


> I was merely trying to tell a fellow fisherman there was a good pup bite down there I didn't mean any harm. I got bashed on another bored for posting a ditch report in Dec. and haven't posted one since. My question is tidalfish has alot of traffic on it and there's 2 threads on you and your friends trout report from yesterday ? Are you mad at him ? I'm glad you guys caught some nice fish yesterday and I posted a "postive" comment on that site to reflect so. I'm going to leave my ditch talk to Pm's because it's not worth it.Sorry if I caused any problems. Dan


I was only jokin about the 100 stuff, but serious about the people problem. Fishin reports and information sharing is what causes the crowds when its done on a public forum.Did not mean to offend you , and forget not everybody gets my sense of humor. They kicked me off tidal .... a long time ago so no postin from me over there. Can not control what other people post on other boards, but did have a great day on the water yesterday for febuary and more than likely befriended a new person that almost likes to catch trout as much as I do. Good luck on your next trip, Captain Blake.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*The Ditch*

I fished with Blake for Trout yesterday. I must say that it was nice to fish with the guy. He is without question one of, if not the best fisherman that I have ever fished with. I knew that he could fish but what suprised me about him was that he really is a nice guy. He is very passionate about protecting the fishery we have here. I can see where he is coming from. On one hand he is a guide. On the other he wants the place to be protected. He is in a bad position. The problem is that 99% of the guys that fish that place are not going to look for their own fish. There is nothing more frustrating for someone in Blakes position than being crowded by someone that is hurting his clients chance at a big fish when he was on the spot first. I don't know what the answer is. But I do know this. Blake is welcome to fish with me any day.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea here we go again,

The Hot Ditch is a blessed place and a cursed place,, 

Are there fish there? Yea 

Have I fished it? Yea

Are there sometimes way to many folks fishn it? YEA

Is it fun catchn fish? yea

Is it fun with lots of boats zippen in and out causing wakes? No

Is it fun when Yaks paddle between you and the shore line your casting to? NO

Is it fun when boats anchor in the middle of the creek and then yell at you when you have to go around them? NO

It's just like fishn on a pier and you catch a few fish and the next thing you know you all of a sudden have 20 new friends fishn right next to you casting over your line and fussen about you being in their way.

Try lookn at it from both sides,,, is it fun? Yea is it not fun? Yea


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words David here and over there. 
Mr. Shooter you killed like 10 birds with one rock. I,m impressed.:fishing:


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Capt. Blake and Surf rat I know you guys are both great fisherman and respect that. Blake I sent you a Pm.Shooter I have had everyone of those things happen to me. Once coming off the main river I went to go towards the ditch and a boat was anchored in the middle with 2 guys one casting on either side so I eased my boat by them as slow as my motor will allow in about 3-4' of water and still got the hands up in the air !Guess I should have went around ? lol Then of course the time the guy that launched a big weight at me that hit a foot away from my boat ! But anyways good fishing to ya guys.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Permit53 said:


> I am planning on heading to the hot dicth sometime this week. I have never been there, but wanted to take the yak out again since the snow is finally off my seat. What are they catching there this time of year?


If you're interested in fishing together either Sunday or Monday afternoon, launching around 12:30 and fishing to dark let me know. 

If not, good luck, and let us know how you do.


----------

